# Alyce clover



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Can anyone offer any advice on growing, making hay with alyce clover ? Dad used to grow it when I was a kid,







but I don't remember a lot about it other than it was good hay. I am getting ready to plant 10 acres. Already have the seed.

scrapiron


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I baled 80 acres for a neighbor last year. I believe the key to it is cutting it at the proper stage of maturity. He had his come in a little early and had to wait a week or so for a dry window to cut it in and had a time getting it to dry. Had one field that got rained on and put up high moisture with plastic wrap. I believe most of it is still stacked in the field because the cows wouldn't eat it. If I where to grow some I would make sure I had a conditioner and atleast 4-5 days of good hot sun to get it up.


----------

